# Please suggest a good MP3 Organizer software - Preferably open source / Freeware



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a lot of MP3 songs in my PC. Most of them are legal (lol yes, most, honestly  ) like Instrumental, carnatic music, bhajans etc. Majority are downloaded from various sites. I well arranged them in folders, but the songs title has some problems. Like the file names are correct in most cases. 

Example : Meera_Bhajan_Auradha_Paudwal.mp3

But the title etc (that we see in winamp and when played in car stereo - set to show title) are shown as the site names form where I downloaded. I know it can be changed by rt clicking the mp3 and editing its ID3 tags, but doing one by one manually won't be easy for me as I have a huge collection.

Any good (opensource / freeware preferred) software that does it automatically ? Like mass editing of ID3 tags like for example

Change Title = Folder name + song file name

Something like that is possible in any softwares ? Anyone use such softwares ? Please suggest a good one.

Thanks a lot - in advance.



_PS : Anyone want to share legal / non-copyrighted mp3 ? My area of interest (rt now, it may change later lol) is Hindustani, Bhajans, Classical, Instrumental etc._


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

*Edit*

On a second thought, I think I will make a simple php script instaed. It has mp3 ID3 tag functions I think. May be will make it using those functions. Will keep you updated ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 22, 2008)

bah a php script for this is a bad idea... you can corrupt files 

better use a id tag editor....


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

@DigitalDude

How it will corrupt ? 

My idea is simple, not sure it wil lwork or not ..

List all files in a folder, use folder name + file name and make it as the ID3 Title. So it wil be like

Hindi Bhajans - Anuradha Paudwal - Jai Ganesh Deva

That idea should work isn't it ? Folder name is already there correctly.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

arre din bhaiyya install MediaMonkey,its da best one.I started using it couple a months back and I am loving it.Tagging and arranging is very easy.


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

MediaMonkey  will be ok for my needs ? Like tag can be set based on file name ? Anyway downloading it now ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 22, 2008)

*easytag.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 22, 2008)

EasyTag rocks, But its *nix only,
and din hasn't specified which OS he wants it for.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 22, 2008)

rayraven said:


> EasyTag rocks, But its *nix only,
> and din hasn't specified which OS he wants it for.


_[FONT=lucida, helvetica, sans-serif]EasyTAG                is a utility for viewing and editing tags for MP3, MP2, MP4/AAC,                FLAC, Ogg Vorbis, MusePack, Monkey's Audio and WavPack files. Its                simple and nice GTK+ interface makes tagging easier under GNU/Linux                or Windows.[/FONT]
_


> [FONT=lucida, helvetica, sans-serif]_Features of version                  2.1_:[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=lucida, helvetica, sans-serif]View, edit, write                    tags of MP3, MP2 files (ID3 tag with pictures), FLAC                    files (FLAC Vorbis tag), Ogg                    Vorbis files (Ogg Vorbis tag), MP4/AAC (MP4/AAC tag), MusePack,                    Monkey's Audio files and WavPack files (APE tag),[/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida, helvetica, sans-serif]Can edit more                    tag fields : Title, Artist, Album, Disc Album, Year, Track Number,                    Genre, Comment, [/FONT][FONT=lucida, helvetica, sans-serif]Composer,                    Original Artist/Performer, Copyright, URL, Encoder name and                    attached Picture,
> ...


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

Easytag - Auto tagging: parse filename and directory to complete automatically the fields (using masks),

WOW, that should work.

Hmm, Win was easy for me. Can't see download for Win


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 22, 2008)

din said:


> Easytag - Auto tagging: parse filename and directory to complete automatically the fields (using masks),
> 
> WOW, that should work.
> 
> Hmm, Win was easy for me. Can't see download for Win


*downloads.sourceforge.net/easytag/easytag-2.1.exe?modtime=1178583092&big_mirror=0


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

Oops, really sorry, yes I see link now.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 22, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> EasyTAG                is a utility for viewing and editing tags for MP3, MP2, MP4/AAC,                FLAC, Ogg Vorbis, MusePack, Monkey's Audio and WavPack files. Its                simple and nice GTK+ interface makes tagging easier under GNU/Linux                or Windows.



Guess i missed that part, Thanx for pointing it out.



din said:


> Easytag - Auto tagging: parse filename and directory to complete automatically the fields (using masks),
> 
> WOW, that should work.
> 
> Hmm, Win was easy for me. Can't see download for Win



Here you go:
*jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/easytag/easytag-2.1.exe

Regards,
ray


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, Thanks a lot for the valuable suggestions and links friends. 

Easytag seems to work for me. Learning how to make the fill tags now ..


----------



## din (Oct 27, 2008)

@malasfm

Digging my 9 month old thread to place your crappy advertisement ?


----------

